# wtf?



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:?:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> :?:


I'm wondering if the c unt that parked his car on my drive is uses this forum....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

..................... why does it always land butter side down :?: :!:

Seriously tho, I hope it was only the drive that was injured :?

Hev x


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Hev said:


> ..................... why does it always land butter side down :?: :!:
> 
> Seriously tho, I hope it was only the drive that was injured :?
> 
> Hev x


dont worry Hev - no one died thankfully - collateral damage is as yet not tallied up...

drunk driver arrested at scene...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Oh - unlucky. Anyone hurt ?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

I should think the noise was terrifying.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

WTF - That's what is known as a car crash. Looks to me that a vehicle has some how managed to hit a brick wall.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> WTF - That's what is known as a car crash. Looks to me that a vehicle has some how managed to hit a brick wall.


No sh!t Sherlock :!: :roll: ................................  :-*

Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Before i read the other posts i was looking at the house thinking i recognise that from somewhere....Dee had a look at the Grade ii up for sale just before the hall today. Depending on how fussy the council are with planning....You could be unlucky enough to have me as a neighbour.........Sorry  But dont get worried yet having a look at a place in Bulphan sometime this week also.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Before i read the other posts i was looking at the house thinking i recognise that from somewhere....Dee had a look at the Grade ii up for sale just before the hall today. Depending on how fussy the council are with planning....You could be unlucky enough to have me as a neighbour.........Sorry  But dont get worried yet having a look at a place in Bulphan sometime this week also.


I looked - it need A LOT of work.... get advice re listed buildings before deciding!
I used to live in Bulphan.. nice village - see if the house on the corner or C.rd and lane is still available - indoor pool 'and all that jazz' - I thought it was very nice - sometimes wish I had bought that as an investment.... guess now I'm glad I didnt... :roll:

more photos of the demolition Audi to follow when available....

anyone had similar issues - does his motor insurance pay? should I claim of my insurance first? - needs to get cleared... :x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dee said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Before i read the other posts i was looking at the house thinking i recognise that from somewhere....Dee had a look at the Grade ii up for sale just before the hall today. Depending on how fussy the council are with planning....You could be unlucky enough to have me as a neighbour.........Sorry  But dont get worried yet having a look at a place in Bulphan sometime this week also.
> ...


Dont go through your insurance........Just go straight to his insurance. . It will be listed on your records if you go through yours and they will put your premium up because they will see you as a higher risk :?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Dont go through your insurance........Just go straight to his insurance. . It will be listed on your records if you go through yours and they will put your premium up because they will see you as a higher risk :?


Direct line also suggested I go to his insurance... although they couldnt say how it effects my premium :? didnt realise home insurance worked that way...... 

have all their details now... couldnt help but feel sorry for them when they dropped off deets and surveyed damage.. very appologetic etc... still a right royal pain in the arse.... glass, petrol, oil bits of audi, piles of rubble and a gate I cant move as it weights a ton! wires and electrics everywhere and no idea where to start...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

If i get time tomorrow/Today im gunna have to go and be a rubber necker 

Do you need a hand moving the gate? :roll:

Also you got the Blundles up the road that could provide you with a skip.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Jesus ! Sorry to see and hear this Dee.
:? 
Perhaps we could have a TT clean up meet!!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Jesus ! Sorry to see and hear this Dee.
> :?
> Perhaps we could have a TT clean up meet!!


cool  my first post in the events section 8)

Gate has fallen over even more... can not move it at all... spoke to his insurance, they were more receptive than mine - "get it cleared and safe and we will pay the bill" [smiley=thumbsup.gif] well done admiral

I've never used the blundels - arent they the crooks with the fishing lake, unauthorised extentions into green belt and lack of architectural sympathy...... got a number? 

I wont be moving the gate I'm afraid... waiting for people who made it to come and collect it on a loader... it needs fixing! besides going in for an op this week - lifting is the last thing I can manage right now.....


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dee said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus ! Sorry to see and hear this Dee.
> ...


Well give us a shout if you need a hand. LEEKers international rescue :roll: :wink:

genocidalduck and i would be more than willing to help i'm sure


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

That grille looks fine, you should stick it on ebay that would help with the bill's


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

L7 said:


> That grille looks fine, you should stick it on ebay that would help with the bill's


thats what I thought :wink: and I'm going to use the plate to avoid congestion charges and gatsos :lol: :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

sorry to see that, what A nightmare. 

Dont want to put a downer on it but
Will his insurance pay out being he was drunk?

I thought this nulled any insurance?

Its not the sort of thing you drop into a conversation with insurance if your the culprit.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

DXN said:


> sorry to see that, what A nightmare.
> 
> Dont want to put a downer on it but
> Will his insurance pay out being he was drunk?
> ...


may not pay for his (if he was actually over the limit.... :roll: ) but I think insurance has to cover the third party.... doesnt it  surely..... :?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

That looks like a real mess  
Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

cheers Ryan....

just trying to work out how many TTR drivers we have in LEEK... I'm going to invite them under the pretence of a cleanup, it'll save on hiring a skip :roll: :lol:

sorry hornster  :wink: couldnt resist


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Ironic - but he with the least hair is the only hairdresser  :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Ironic - but he with the least hair is the only hairdresser  :lol: :wink:


Bitch ! [smiley=whip.gif] :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

dee said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to see that, what A nightmare.
> ...


Sounds about right nothing for him but you should be ok, if not send those dodgy LEEK boy's round :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


John we can see if all this hard work youve been putting in has really payed off.

Dee your right about them but they are very very nice people :roll:  .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

King of late-brakers eh?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

garyc said:


> King of late-brakers eh?


I'm sure he said he changed gear mid bend..... :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dee said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > King of late-brakers eh?
> ...


I cant see how he lost it except the fact the he was just pissed and droved directly at your wall.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


he was coming FROM up this road (from the Bell) he ended up hitting this wall (not the other side as you might think) on the roof as you know - you couldnt do it if you wanted... :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

That last little bend as you drop down is abit deceiving but even so :roll: If he was pissed he must have still been doing some to do that.

Skip number btw is 01375 892600

I think you might have missed out a squiggle where he eventually managed to put it on its roof.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> That last little bend as you drop down is abit deceiving but even so :roll: If he was pissed he must have still been doing some to do that.
> 
> Skip number btw is 01375 892600
> 
> I think you might have missed out a squiggle where he eventually managed to put it on its roof.


no its there - just after the triple salco...

anyone notice his reg "360" 

cheers Jamie...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Drove past after work for a nose.....Normally things look worse in pictures, but in this case Dee your wall looks F   ked......Did you move the gate or did it just fall down in the end?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Drove past after work for a nose.....Normally things look worse in pictures, but in this case Dee your wall looks F   ked......Did you move the gate or did it just fall down in the end?


had to move it to the side to gain entry.... I had it nicely stood up.... but it then fell over 

amazing how it obliterated isnt it.... :lol:


----------

